# New gunsmithing business



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

My husband and one of his buddies have opened a Gunsmith business

After Much Hard work and Effort All Licenses are in and We are ready for your Business!!! Transfers, Sales, GunSmith Work and CCW Classes. Call today!*

We make custom Kydex holsters for any pistol or pistol light combo

ALL Military Personnel past and present will receive 15% discount along with first responders and Law enforcement. Please present .appropriate ID.

Any questions call Gregg*850-293-7230

Ferguson Gunsmithing and training

https://www.facebook.com/Ferguson-Gunsmithing-1805908233002716/


----------

